# I need Potassium ! Look at this test. Any liquid options?



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Soil test came back and aside from my Phosphorus low levels, my Potassium is horrible. I began looking at fertilizers with high number for the K, but then thought that maybe there is a liquid product that is just high in Potassium? I can then apply it without worrying about the Nitrogen levels I am adding in.

Anything?

Thanks.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Sulfate of potash (potassium sulfate) is what you're after. See if there's a local Site One to you and call them up to see if they have it, or if they can order it. If there isn't a Site One near you, try finding a landscape supply or garden center that might have it. If not, there are some options online. Yard Mastery.com has a 50lb bag of it. A bit pricey, but will do the job.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Soil pH needs improvement. They calculated 43lb of lime/ksqft. I recommend calcitic lime.

P and K are low. A balanced fertilizer will be a good option for simplicity. The soil remediation guide has products you could use to without having to do nitrogen.

Iron looks good. Spectrum does not normally test for sulfur, so we dont know that one.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> Soil pH needs improvement. They calculated 43lb of lime/ksqft. I recommend calcitic lime.
> 
> P and K are low. A balanced fertilizer will be a good option for simplicity. The soil remediation guide has products you could use to without having to do nitrogen.
> 
> Iron looks good. Spectrum does not normally test for sulfur, so we dont know that one.


i sent my samples to 2 other labs ... Waypoint and Rutgers. They show 12 (almost Medium / normal)


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Soil test came back and I am low on Phosphorus and much lower on Potassium.

My 2021 Fertilizer plan for cool season grass. Trying to be at 3-1-2 NPK ratio. My CEC is low at 8, hence, spoon feeding approach. Tried to find specifically SOP type of Potassium, but it's not easy.

Aside from these fertilizers I also add a mix of Humic acid and Kelp on a monthly basis.

Any issues you see?


soil test


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I suggest using balanced fertilizer for 3 lb of N, P, and K and using something else for the remainder of N and K (a nitrogen only and potassium only fertilizer, if available, or a combo with no P). For spoon feeding, do a half pound every two weeks during appropriate times. Rutgers has fall as the most appropriate time, with late spring as an additional time if needed. Summer is not a good time to fertilize cool season grass.
https://njaes.rutgers.edu/fs102/
Your CEC isn't all that bad. Spoon feed if you like but it's not required. Don't forget to do the lime. I don't understand the D in 43D but there is probably a note somewhere to explain their lime recommendation. If not, call.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Virginiagal said:


> *I suggest using balanced fertilizer for 3 lb of N, P, and K *and using something else for the remainder of N and K (a nitrogen only and potassium only fertilizer, if available, or a combo with no P). For spoon feeding, do a half pound every two weeks during appropriate times. Rutgers has fall as the most appropriate time, with late spring as an additional time if needed. Summer is not a good time to fertilize cool season grass.
> https://njaes.rutgers.edu/fs102/
> Your CEC isn't all that bad. Spoon feed if you like but it's not required. Don't forget to do the lime. I don't understand the D in 43D but there is probably a note somewhere to explain their lime recommendation. If not, call.


I agree with this. Use a 10-10-10 or 14-14-14 type fertilizer for the majority. Less fertilizer during the heat of summer. I would also avoid putting down K so late in the season if you're concerned about snow mold.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

KoopHawk said:


> Virginiagal said:
> 
> 
> > *I suggest using balanced fertilizer for 3 lb of N, P, and K *and using something else for the remainder of N and K (a nitrogen only and potassium only fertilizer, if available, or a combo with no P). For spoon feeding, do a half pound every two weeks during appropriate times. Rutgers has fall as the most appropriate time, with late spring as an additional time if needed. Summer is not a good time to fertilize cool season grass.
> ...


Hmm ... I though all winterizer type fertilizers have high K and thus it's a winterizer? We usually don't get snow in November/ I assume you mean that one should not put down fertilizer if snow is expected. So enough time should pass for product to dissolve before snow comes?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> I don't understand the D in 43D but there is probably a note somewhere to explain their lime recommendation. If not, call.


D is what Spectrum uses to mean dolomatic. They use C for calcitic lime.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Dave81NJ I merged this with your other soil test thread.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is some info on the association with late season potassium and snow mold:
https://www.blog.asianturfgrass.com/2013/03/10-years-ago-today-a-startling-observation-about-potassium-and-snow-mold.html
https://advancegrass.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/Potassium-Microdochium.pdf

Conversely, U of Massachusetts recommends high levels of potassium to combat a particular snow mold (but doesn't say anything about timing of potassium applications):
https://ag.umass.edu/turf/fact-sheets/snow-molds

Snow mold can occur when snow lays on the ground for weeks or months. If that's not the case where you are, no need to worry. If you have SOP (0-0-50) you can apply it anytime; it's just nitrogen to be wary of in the summer. Also early fall potassium apparently isn't a problem.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm in a similar boat as @Dave81NJ and need to seriously pump up my Potassium levels this season. The question I now have is: Do we prioritize the correction of this deficiency in P at the cost of increase snow mold pressure? I need every window possible to get P down this year including the fall.

I, like many, was hit quite hard with snow mold this year. Thankfully it's already nearly fully recovered.

I may have just answered my own question indirectly! :lol:


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Dave81NJ said:


>


Assuming you already applied your 4/11 application, If it were me I would put them down like this:
2 - 4/11
11 -4/23 (I'd want to get the .9K/M down first)
3 - 5/14
9 - 6/4
5 - 7/2
6 - 8/6
7 - 9/3
8 - 9/17
4 - 10/1
10 - 10/15
2 - 11/1 (again)


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@Dave81NJ Be careful who you tell with your nitrogen apps..... 3.2 lbs is the annual imit when applied by homeowners, 4.25lbs by professionals.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

KoopHawk said:


> Dave81NJ said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


interesting, but that would be a lot more nitrogen per year than I want to. Regarding 0.9 of K ... i have a low CEC, which means that spoon feeding is a better approach than to drop almost 1lb of anything at the time.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Dave81NJ said:


> ... i have a low CEC, which means that spoon feeding is a better approach than to drop almost 1lb of anything at the time.


You're CEC is not that low, but your p and k are extremely low. The longer you wait in applying p and k the longer that your lawn will be deficient or less than optimum. Actually, your k is below MLSN (37ppm), 0.7% saturation.



KoopHawk said:


> 11 -4/23 (I'd want to get the .9K/M down first)


​^+1


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Dave81NJ said:
> 
> 
> > ... i have a low CEC, which means that spoon feeding is a better approach than to drop almost 1lb of anything at the time.
> ...


I hear you. My only negative with that specific fert is that the Potassium is the MOP instead of the SOP (Sulfate of potash).


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> Soil pH needs improvement. They calculated 43lb of lime/ksqft. I recommend calcitic lime.
> 
> P and K are low. A balanced fertilizer will be a good option for simplicity. The soil remediation guide has products you could use to without having to do nitrogen.
> 
> Iron looks good. Spectrum does not normally test for sulfur, so we dont know that one.


Why Calcitic lime if they suggest Dolomitic?
thanks/.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

ROJ_3030 said:


> I'm in a similar boat as @Dave81NJ and need to seriously pump up my Potassium levels this season. The question I now have is: Do we prioritize the correction of this deficiency in P at the cost of increase snow mold pressure? I need every window possible to get P down this year including the fall.


I would prioritize your P and K apps. The research around high levels of Potassium and snow mold were in the context of late-season winterizer apps where they try and soil load K. You can put K down throughout the year without any issues.

Bill Kreuser from UNL recommends switching over to only fast release Nitrogen in the fall with the cutoff for K apps being around Labor Day.

https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/Prepare%20for%20winter%20desiccation1.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Dave81NJ Because I dont think you need more magnesium.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Dave81NJ Because I dont think you need more magnesium.


thanks ... so if I use Calcitic Lime, instead of raising magnesium, aside from hopefully raising pH, it will also raise Calcium? In my soil test, Calcium and Magnesium are both at approximately same "Optimum" levels.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It will raise calcium, but there is no other way and it won't have a negative effect.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

occamsrzr said:


> ROJ_3030 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a similar boat as @Dave81NJ and need to seriously pump up my Potassium levels this season. The question I now have is: Do we prioritize the correction of this deficiency in P at the cost of increase snow mold pressure? I need every window possible to get P down this year including the fall.
> ...


Thanks for the article. Interesting that they write "Avoid large applications of potassium
fertilizer in the fall as current research suggests that excessive rates of potassium in late fall actually
stimulates diseases such as snow mold." but, all winterizer ferts that you're supposed to put down late fall are heavy in Potassium. So, how does one interpret this?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Just put down the Potash as previously mentioned, and then again in 30 days.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> It will raise calcium, but there is no other way and it won't have a negative effect.


Got it. Strange why they would suggest all 43lb to be dolomitic.
I already applied 25lb of Dolomitic lime 3 weeks ago and planned to apply the rest in the early fall ... I guess that app I can do Calcitic lime.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Just put down the Potash as previously mentioned, and then again in 30 days.


well, my NPK plan as of right now is below.... (wish I never applied that 1st Scotts app ... that was before the plan)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Dave81NJ said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > It will raise calcium, but there is no other way and it won't have a negative effect.
> ...


Call them and ask them. Maybe they have a logical reason. I would be interested to know it.

Why are you set in splitting this into the fall? You can do up to 50lb/ksqft at once and be done (unless the bag rate is lower).

Also, fall ferts called "winterizers" is just a marketing term. In bermuda lawns (south), i think late potassium can help. In the north, there is a tendency towards snow mold based on the latest research.

Read and follow the soil remediation guide and you will be fine.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> Dave81NJ said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Just spoke with them. Explanation is the following;
Any lime will increase Calcium and so since my Magnesium levels are lower than optimal, they suggest using Dolomitic lime. Also, he mentioned that since they are in OH, it's easier to find Dolomitic lime locally and cheaper. Not sure if that had any effect on recommendations.

The guy also said that it's fine to apply potassium the way I planned, with 2 apps, 30 days apart, and to not be applying too much K when weather becomes hot or else risk burn, especially if not irrigated after being put down.

So ... attached is my NPK plan. What do you think?


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Dave81NJ said:


> all winterizer ferts that you're supposed to put down late fall are heavy in Potassium. So, how does one interpret this?


Ditto to what g-man said. It's mostly marketing. I think Potassium apps on cool season lawns are good all throughout the year. It's a bit more mobile in the soil than P so soil loading in the winter seems like it could be wasteful.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Who and in what kind of a situation would benefit from calcium nitrate?

My soil is cool grass and is 5.8pH and is very low in P and K. Magnesium is just below optimum and calcium as well.

My concern is with summer heat and grass not having enough K to help it, while my CEC is also low at 8.5.

Is calcium nitrate for me?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

No, it is not your solution. It provides no potassium. It is useful for tomatoes and other things subject to blossom end rot. You have gotten recommendations on what to use:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=27209

Lime will raise your pH. Dolomitic lime will provide calcium and magnesium,. Calcitic lime will provide calcium.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Dave81NJ i merged your question with your soil thread to keep the conversation and background.

I would just follow the guidance that we have provided. If we had an easier, better, faster way to address your soil needs; we are not going to keep it a secret.


----------

